# Συζήτηση για... > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  >  Έλεγχος γείωσης.

## Donnie_Darko

Κατοικώ σε μια πολυκατοικία η οποία είναι κατασκευασμένη πριν το '75. Πως μπορώ να ελέγξω πόσο καλή είναι η γείωση ; Από εξοπλισμό έχω μόνο ένα πολύμετρο.

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## electron

H διαδικασία αυτή χρειάζεται κανονικά γειωσόμετρο, ωστόσο το πιο απλό που μπορεις να κάνεις, είναι να δεις αν μετράς τα 220vac μεταξύ φάσης και γείωσης μιας μπρίζας.

----------


## Donnie_Darko

Ναι μετραω ταση, απλά έλεγα αν υπάρχει τρόπος να μετρήσω την αντίσταση της γείωσης.

----------


## electron

Αυτό θα το κάνεις μόνο με γειωσόμετρο και συνήθως γίνεται στην είσοδο της κεντρικής παροχής της πολυκατοικίας.

----------


## antonis_p

> H διαδικασία αυτή χρειάζεται κανονικά γειωσόμετρο, ωστόσο το πιο απλό που μπορεις να κάνεις, είναι να δεις αν μετράς τα 220vac μεταξύ φάσης και γείωσης μιας μπρίζας.



υποτίθεται πως για να έχουμε σωστή γείωση πρέπει μεταξύ φάσης και γείωσης να έχουμε την ίδια τάση όπως μεταξύ φάσης και ουδέτερου; σωστα;

----------


## FILMAN

> υποτίθεται πως για να έχουμε σωστή γείωση πρέπει μεταξύ φάσης και γείωσης να έχουμε την ίδια τάση όπως μεταξύ φάσης και ουδέτερου; σωστα;



Όχι, γιατί ακόμα κι αν συνδέσεις μια αντίσταση 1ΚΩ σε σειρά με τη γείωση, πάλι την ίδια τάση θα μετρήσεις εφόσον δεν τραβάς ρεύμα...

----------


## JimKarvo

_[Αν συνδέσεις σε μια σύσκευη φάση και γείωση ως τροφοδοσία, αντί για φάση και ουδέτερο, τότε τι γίνεται?]_

----------


## FILMAN

> _[Αν συνδέσεις σε μια σύσκευη φάση και γείωση ως τροφοδοσία, αντί για φάση και ουδέτερο, τότε τι γίνεται?]_



Πέφτει το ρ/δ.

Αν δεν υπάρχει ρ/δ και η γείωση είναι πολύ καλή, η συσκευή θα δουλεύει κανονικά, αλλά μετά από καιρό θα διαβρωθεί (διαλυθεί) το ηλεκτρόδιο της γείωσης οπότε η γείωση θα πάψει να είναι καλή και θα πάμε στην παρακάτω περίπτωση:

Αν δεν υπάρχει ρ/δ και η γείωση δεν είναι καλή, η συσκευή θα υπολειτουργεί (διότι θα τροφοδοτείται με χαμηλότερη τάση) και το δυναμικό που θα αναπτυχθεί στον αγωγό της γείωσης θα εμφανιστεί σ' όλες τις μεταλλικές επιφάνειες των υπόλοιπων συσκευών της εγκατάστασης με αποτέλεσμα αν αυτό γίνει αρκετά μεγάλο να νιώθει κανείς να τον χτυπάει το ρεύμα αγγίζοντάς τες.

----------


## antonis_p

ρ/δ ;;; (τα πολλά ερωτηματικά γιατί χρειάζονται περισσότεροι χαρακτήρες για να γίνει το post)

----------


## JimKarvo

Με σιγουριά σου λέω Ρελέ..

Και χωρίς να είμαι σίγουρος σου λέω ρελες διαφυγής!

----------


## antonis_p

δεν καταλάβαινα το ρ/δ.

Αν δεν λειτουργεί η γείωση, πώς θα λειτουργήσει το ρελέ διαφυγής;

----------


## herctrap

το ρελε λεει

----------


## electron

> υποτίθεται πως για να έχουμε σωστή γείωση πρέπει μεταξύ φάσης και γείωσης να έχουμε την ίδια τάση όπως μεταξύ φάσης και ουδέτερου; σωστα;



Aντώνη δεν μένει παρά να το δοκιμάσεις και ο ίδιος στην πράξη. Λογικά και εφόσον έχεις σωστή γείωση, με το πολυμέτρο θα πρέπει να μετράς μεταξύ φάσης και γης 220V.

----------


## antonis_p

> Aντώνη δεν μένει παρά να το δοκιμάσεις και ο ίδιος στην πράξη. Λογικά και εφόσον έχεις σωστή γείωση, με το πολυμέτρο θα πρέπει να μετράς μεταξύ φάσης και γης 220V.



έχει δίκιο πιο πάνω ο Φίλιππος, αν δεν έχεις φορτίο (κατανάλωση) θα μετρήσεις εύκολα 220.

----------


## electron

Ναι αν και πρακτικά έχω κάπου διαβάσει οτι αντι γειωσόμετρου μπορεί κάποιος να συνδέσει μια απλή λάμπα πυράκτωσης μεταξύ φάσης και γης και να διαπιστώσει πρακτικά αν φωτοβολεί το ίδιο όπως αν την συνέδεε μεταξύ φάσης και ουδετέρου. Επιπλέον μπορεί να μετρά την τάση στα άκρα της λάμπας.

----------


## Ηλιας Α

*Καλησπέρα σε όλους*
*Προς* *Donnie_Darko*
<<Κατοικώ σε μια πολυκατοικία η οποία είναι κατασκευασμένη πριν το '75 >>
Περιοχή πρωτευούσης ή υπόλοιπη Ελλάδα ;να τα πάρουμε με τι σειρά, γιατί εδώ βλέπω << πράγματα και θαύματα >>

----------


## Donnie_Darko

Στην Αθήνα.

----------


## ΣΙΣΚΟΣ

*Μια καλή αρχή μπορεί να γίνει με την κατασκευή του Ηλία «**FM**1”*


*“Ενδεικτικό προβληματικής γείωσης”*


www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=42496

Με αφορμή τα προηγούμενα και με δεδομένο ότι η Γειωση της οικίας μου είναι του 1935 το συναρμολόγησα εχθές .(και ΝΑΙ δουλεύει )

----------


## Ηλιας Α

*Προς* *Donnie_Darko*
<<Κατοικώ σε μια πολυκατοικία η οποία είναι κατασκευασμένη πριν το '75 >>και 
<< Στην Αθήνα.>>
Στην Αθήνα με την ευρύτερη έννοια από το 1974 έπαψαν να κάνουν γείωση στο υδραγωγείο , προ του 1974 τα καλώδια της παροχής ήταν 2 ή ( 4 για τριφ) !,τη γείωση την έπαιρναν από τον σωλήνα ύδρευσης – συνήθως κρύο νερό κουζίνας -,
Γνωρίζεις αν από τον πίνακα πάει κίτρινο καλώδιο προς το μετρητή ;
Μέχρι να βεβαιωθείς τι γίνεται μη πειραματίζεσαι με διάφορες δοκιμές και κυρίως με λαμπτήρες γιατί υπάρχει περίπτωση να στείλεις την τάση <<πεσκέση>> στη συγκάτοικος σου κυρά <<Φρώσω >>

----------


## JOUN

> Πέφτει το ρ/δ.
> 
> Αν δεν υπάρχει ρ/δ και η γείωση είναι πολύ καλή, η συσκευή θα δουλεύει κανονικά, αλλά μετά από καιρό θα διαβρωθεί (διαλυθεί) το ηλεκτρόδιο της γείωσης οπότε η γείωση θα πάψει να είναι καλή και θα πάμε στην παρακάτω περίπτωση:
> 
> Αν δεν υπάρχει ρ/δ και η γείωση δεν είναι καλή, η συσκευή θα υπολειτουργεί (διότι θα τροφοδοτείται με χαμηλότερη τάση) και το δυναμικό που θα αναπτυχθεί στον αγωγό της γείωσης θα εμφανιστεί σ' όλες τις μεταλλικές επιφάνειες των υπόλοιπων συσκευών της εγκατάστασης με αποτέλεσμα αν αυτό γίνει αρκετά μεγάλο να νιώθει κανείς να τον χτυπάει το ρεύμα αγγίζοντάς τες.



Aν μιλαμε για ουδετερωση οπως εχει το μεγαλυτερο μερος της ελλαδας(εξ οσον ξερω) ακομη και καθολου γειωση να μην υπαρχει η συσκευη δουλευει κανονικα

----------


## JOUN

Τι γραφεται ρε παιδια για λαμπες και ιστοριες..Ειναι σαν να ρωταει καποιος πως θα μετρησει την ταση μιας μπαταριας και του λετε βαλτην στην γλωσα σου και απο το μουδιασμα υπολογισε την ταση..
   ΓΕΙΩΣΟΜΕΤΡΟ!!

----------


## navar

> Τι γραφεται ρε παιδια για λαμπες και ιστοριες..Ειναι σαν να ρωταει καποιος πως θα μετρησει την ταση μιας μπαταριας και του λετε βαλτην στην γλωσα σου και απο το μουδιασμα υπολογισε την ταση..
>    ΓΕΙΩΣΟΜΕΤΡΟ!!




WOW !!!!! τι άλλο μπορεί να μετρήσει μια γλώσσα ???

----------


## JimKarvo

Περαν από πολύμετρο [ταση, ένταση και αντίσταση], είναι και ένα πολύ καλό βαθύμετρο....

----------


## Donnie_Darko

> *Προς* *Donnie_Darko*
> <<Κατοικώ σε μια πολυκατοικία η οποία είναι κατασκευασμένη πριν το '75 >>και 
> << Στην Αθήνα.>>
> Στην Αθήνα με την ευρύτερη έννοια από το 1974 έπαψαν να κάνουν γείωση στο υδραγωγείο , προ του 1974 τα καλώδια της παροχής ήταν 2 ή ( 4 για τριφ) !,τη γείωση την έπαιρναν από τον σωλήνα ύδρευσης – συνήθως κρύο νερό κουζίνας -,
> Γνωρίζεις αν από τον πίνακα πάει κίτρινο καλώδιο προς το μετρητή ;
> Μέχρι να βεβαιωθείς τι γίνεται μη πειραματίζεσαι με διάφορες δοκιμές και κυρίως με λαμπτήρες γιατί υπάρχει περίπτωση να στείλεις την τάση <<πεσκέση>> στη συγκάτοικος σου κυρά <<Φρώσω >>



Όχι δεν δοκίμασα καποια λάμπα, αν δοκιμαζα δεν θα επεφτε ο ρελες διαφυγής που εχω ; Σε περιπτωση που η αντίσταση της γείωσης δεν είναι και η καλύτερη, με προστατεύει ο ρελές διαφυγής ;

----------


## Ηλιας Α

<< Όχι δεν δοκίμασα καποια λάμπα,>> καλά που έκανες - προς το παρόν -
<< αν δοκιμαζα δεν θα επεφτε ο ρελες διαφυγής που εχω ;>> ;
<< Σε περιπτωση που η αντίσταση της γείωσης δεν είναι και η καλύτερη, με προστατεύει ο ρελές διαφυγής >> ρελέ διαφυγής (*) είναι η εσχάτη προστασία πρέπει όλα να δουλεύουν στην εντέλεια πριν φτάσομε εκεί. ;
Γιατί δεν κοιτάς αυτό
<<Γνωρίζεις αν από τον πίνακα πάει κίτρινο καλώδιο προς το μετρητή;>>
(*) έχεις κάνει testkai και πώς ;

----------


## Donnie_Darko

> << Όχι δεν δοκίμασα καποια λάμπα,>> καλά που έκανες - προς το παρόν -
> << αν δοκιμαζα δεν θα επεφτε ο ρελες διαφυγής που εχω ;>> ;
> << Σε περιπτωση που η αντίσταση της γείωσης δεν είναι και η καλύτερη, με προστατεύει ο ρελές διαφυγής >> ρελέ διαφυγής (*) είναι η εσχάτη προστασία πρέπει όλα να δουλεύουν στην εντέλεια πριν φτάσομε εκεί. ;
> Γιατί δεν κοιτάς αυτό
> <<Γνωρίζεις αν από τον πίνακα πάει κίτρινο καλώδιο προς το μετρητή;>>
> (*) έχεις κάνει testkai και πώς ;



Λεω οτι σε περιπτωση που εβαζα να δοκιμασω την λαμπα, το ρευμα που θα εφευγε στην γείωση δεν θα έριχνε τον ρελε διαφυγής ; Δεν γνωριζω αν εχει κιτρινο καλωδιο το ρολοι.

----------


## JOHNY+

μα η γειωση του σπιτιου ειναι συνδεδεμενη στο ρολοι  με τον ουδετερο ,  στην ελλαδα νομιζω εχουμε ουδετερωση , φυσικο ειναι να εχει ταση μεταξυ φασης και γειωσης  . 

Με γειωσομετρο μπορεις να την μετρησεις ,  ισως και με αυτο το κυκλωματακι να μπορεις προχειρα να δεις αν ειναι σε καλη κατασταση η γειωση  που δεν πρεπει να επηρεαζει το ρελε διαροης , επειδη δινει παλμους συνεχης τασης http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=51352   .

----------


## Ηλιας Α

Προς *Donnie_Darko.*
*1)Όπως σήμερα 17-06-10 ξαναδιαβάζοντας τα προγενέστερα γραφόμενα σου ειδα ότι για πρώτη φορά στο 24 post αναφέρεις για ρελέ διαφυγής –κάλιο αργά παρά ποτέ –στο 19 δικό μου που αναφέρθηκα για αυτό δεν είχες καν αναφερθείς για ρελέ διαφυγής* (*)*.*
*2)<<* Μέχρι να βεβαιωθείς τι γίνεται μη πειραματίζεσαι με διάφορες δοκιμές και κυρίως με λαμπτήρες γιατί υπάρχει περίπτωση να στείλεις την τάση <<πεσκέση>> στη συγκάτοικος σου κυρά <<Φρώσω >>.
3) ακόμη και με *ρελέ διαφυγής ενδεχομένως και υπο προϋποθέσεις συνεβαίνανε τα στη 2 παράγραφο αναφερόμενα.*
*4) στο σημερινό 25 δικό μου post και σε αυτό <<* << αν δοκιμαζα δεν θα επεφτε ο ρελες διαφυγής που εχω ;>> ; έβανα ένα ; δηλ δε γνωρίζω που θα γνώριζα αν μου απαντούσες εδώ (*) έχεις κάνει test kai και πώς ; το οποίο και σου το ζήτησα και ακόμη περιμένω
(*) άσχετα αν έχεις *ρελέ διαφυγής* αν δε κάνεις testδε λέει ,υπάρχουν αρκετά τοποθετημένα αλλά μόνο και μόνο για τη κονόμα

----------


## Donnie_Darko

> Προς *Donnie_Darko.*
> *1)Όπως σήμερα 17-06-10 ξαναδιαβάζοντας τα προγενέστερα γραφόμενα σου ειδα ότι για πρώτη φορά στο 24 post αναφέρεις για ρελέ διαφυγής –κάλιο αργά παρά ποτέ –στο 19 δικό μου που αναφέρθηκα για αυτό δεν είχες καν αναφερθείς για ρελέ διαφυγής* (*)*.*
> *2)<<* Μέχρι να βεβαιωθείς τι γίνεται μη πειραματίζεσαι με διάφορες δοκιμές και κυρίως με λαμπτήρες γιατί υπάρχει περίπτωση να στείλεις την τάση <<πεσκέση>> στη συγκάτοικος σου κυρά <<Φρώσω >>.
> 3) ακόμη και με *ρελέ διαφυγής ενδεχομένως και υπο προϋποθέσεις συνεβαίνανε τα στη 2 παράγραφο αναφερόμενα.*
> *4) στο σημερινό 25 δικό μου post και σε αυτό <<* << αν δοκιμαζα δεν θα επεφτε ο ρελες διαφυγής που εχω ;>> ; έβανα ένα ; δηλ δε γνωρίζω που θα γνώριζα αν μου απαντούσες εδώ (*) έχεις κάνει test kai και πώς ; το οποίο και σου το ζήτησα και ακόμη περιμένω
> (*) άσχετα αν έχεις *ρελέ διαφυγής* αν δε κάνεις testδε λέει ,υπάρχουν αρκετά τοποθετημένα αλλά μόνο και μόνο για τη κονόμα




Εχει ενα self-test κουμπι το οποιο οταν το κανω πεφτει ο ρελες και το ρευμα. Θυμάμαι επισης παλιότερα που έπεφτε ο ρελες απο μια χαλασμένη τοστιέρα. Επίσης θυμάμαι ένα άλλο περιστατικό στο οποίο  ο ρελες έπεσε από βραχυκύκλωμα σε πορτατίφ το οποίο ήταν  σε πρίζα χωρίς γείωση. Αυτα...

----------


## Ηλιας Α

Προς *Donnie_Darko*
<< Εχει ενα self-test κουμπι το οποιο οταν το κανω πεφτει ο ρελες >> θετικό
<< και το ρευμα >> 2* θετικό
<< επισης παλιότερα που έπεφτε ο ρελες απο μια χαλασμένη τοστιέρα >>
2,5 * θετικό αφαιρώ το 0,5 για αυτό << παλιότερα >>
<< Επίσης θυμάμαι ένα άλλο περιστατικό στο οποίο ο ρελες έπεσε από βραχυκύκλωμα σε πορτατίφ το οποίο ήταν σε πρίζα χωρίς γείωση >>
3,5 * θετικό.
<< χωρίς γείωση >> δηλ η πρίζα είναι διπολική ή το πορτατίφ είχε 2 αγωγούς ;.
Επειδή από ότι καταλαβαίνω (*) σου είναι δύσκολο να ανοίξεις τον πίνακα για να δεις αν φεύγει κίτρινο καλώδιο προς το μετρητή, αν μπορείς άνοιξε ένα κουτί τετράγωνο - συνήθως είναι – επάνω από τους μετρητές και κοίτα αν οδεύουν και κίτρινα καλώδια σε διάμετρο ενός μολυβιού ή λίγο μικρότερα .
Πόσα χρόνια μένεις εκεί : είναι ιδιόκτητο ;.
(*) από τα μέχρι σήμερα post σου.
Υ/Γ Μέχρι αυτή τη στιγμή μπορώ να εκτιμήσω ότι α) ότι το *ρελέ διαφυγής κατά ποσοστό 80 % ανταποκρίνεται στο σκοπό του , β) κατά 50 % συνεργάζεται με την εγκατάταση αλλά και στην περίπτωση που είχαμε α) = β) = 100% τότε σου επαναλαμβάνω αυτό <<* ρελέ διαφυγής (*) είναι η εσχάτη προστασία πρέπει όλα να δουλεύουν στην εντέλεια (**) πριν φτάσομε εκεί. ;>>. –που είχα γράψει - 
(**) δεν υπάρχει αν η γείωση έχει γίνει με το παλιό καθεστώς &sup1;
&sup1; και δεν έχει γίνει τροποποίηση της με τη νέα μέθοδο ..
Σε κούρασα αλλά σε θέματα ασφάλειας καμία μα καμία κούραση δεν είναι περιττή

----------

nnannos (03-12-20)

----------


## Donnie_Darko

Τώρα οι συσκευές του σπιτιού είναι σχετικά καινούργιες χωρίς να έχουν δημιουργήσει ποτέ πρόβλημα. Η πρίζα που ήταν το πορτατίφ ήταν διπολική χωρίς γείωση. Δεν νιώθω ασφαλής να ανοίξω τον πίνακα.

----------


## Ηλιας Α

> Τώρα οι συσκευές του σπιτιού είναι σχετικά καινούργιες χωρίς να έχουν δημιουργήσει ποτέ πρόβλημα. Η πρίζα που ήταν το πορτατίφ ήταν διπολική χωρίς γείωση. Δεν νιώθω ασφαλής να ανοίξω τον πίνακα.



 

<<Δεν νιώθω ασφαλής να ανοίξω τον πίνακα.>>’. Αυτό το κατάλαβα και έγραψα
Επειδή από ότι καταλαβαίνω (*) σου είναι δύσκολο …….(*) από τα μέχρι σήμερα post σου. 
<<Τώρα οι συσκευές του σπιτιού είναι σχετικά καινούργιες χωρίς να έχουν δημιουργήσει ποτέ πρόβλημα. >> είναι θετικό αλλά δε φτάνει!
<< Η πρίζα που ήταν το πορτατίφ ήταν διπολική χωρίς γείωση >>.
Αυτό ενισχύει τις υποψίες μου για γείωση της προ του 1974 κανονισμού.
Πρόθεση μου είναι να σε βοηθήσω κατά το μέτρο των δυνατοτήτων μου –μιας και είναι θέμα ασφαλείας - αλλά για να σε βοηθήσω πρέπει και συ να είσαι συνεργάσιμος δηλ ούτε αυτό δε μπορείς να δεις;.<< αν μπορείς άνοιξε ένα κουτί τετράγωνο - συνήθως είναι – επάνω από τους μετρητές και κοίτα αν οδεύουν και κίτρινα καλώδια σε διάμετρο ενός μολυβιού ή λίγο μικρότερα >> ΄
Ούτε σε αυτό << Πόσα χρόνια μένεις εκεί : είναι ιδιόκτητο ;. >> τι φοβάσε ; 
Αν δε θες απάντησε για να μη ρίχνω τα χαρτιά να βρω αν θέλεις ή δε , για κάτι το οποίο εσύ ξεκίνησες .

----------


## ntarkos

Μπορείς να μερίσεις την αντίσταση γείωσης μόνο με ένα πολύμετρο, αλλά χρειάζεστε και 2 βοηθητικά ηλεκτρόδια!!
Σου έφτιαξα ένα σχέδιο πρόχειρα.
Στην θέση της πιγής μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις και μια 9V μπαταρία.
και την τιμή της αντίστασης την βρήσκεις από τον τύπο 

R=V
    I

----------


## Donnie_Darko

> <<Δεν νιώθω ασφαλής να ανοίξω τον πίνακα.>>’. Αυτό το κατάλαβα και έγραψα
> Επειδή από ότι καταλαβαίνω (*) σου είναι δύσκολο …….(*) από τα μέχρι σήμερα post σου. 
> <<Τώρα οι συσκευές του σπιτιού είναι σχετικά καινούργιες χωρίς να έχουν δημιουργήσει ποτέ πρόβλημα. >> είναι θετικό αλλά δε φτάνει!
> << Η πρίζα που ήταν το πορτατίφ ήταν διπολική χωρίς γείωση >>.
> Αυτό ενισχύει τις υποψίες μου για γείωση της προ του 1974 κανονισμού.
> Πρόθεση μου είναι να σε βοηθήσω κατά το μέτρο των δυνατοτήτων μου –μιας και είναι θέμα ασφαλείας - αλλά για να σε βοηθήσω πρέπει και συ να είσαι συνεργάσιμος δηλ ούτε αυτό δε μπορείς να δεις;.<< αν μπορείς άνοιξε ένα κουτί τετράγωνο - συνήθως είναι – επάνω από τους μετρητές και κοίτα αν οδεύουν και κίτρινα καλώδια σε διάμετρο ενός μολυβιού ή λίγο μικρότερα >> ΄
> Ούτε σε αυτό << Πόσα χρόνια μένεις εκεί : είναι ιδιόκτητο ;. >> τι φοβάσε ; 
> Αν δε θες απάντησε για να μη ρίχνω τα χαρτιά να βρω αν θέλεις ή δε , για κάτι το οποίο εσύ ξεκίνησες .



Η πολυκατοικία είναι του 73-74 και όπου υπάρχει ξυλινο πάτωμα οι πρίζες δεν έχουν γείωση. Μένω περίπου 20 χρόνια. Απλα ελεγα μηπως με το πολυμετρο μπορουσα να μετρησω την αντίσταση της γείωσης. Αυτά...

----------


## ntarkos

Εάν μένεις εκτός Αθηνών μπορείς να συνδέσεις την γείωση σου με την Δεη.

----------


## Ηλιας Α

Προς *Donnie_Darko*
Με αυτά τελειώνω και αυτά μιας και άρχισα να ασχολούμαι με αυτό το θέμα.
Κατά την εκτίμησή μου από αυτό << Η πολυκατοικία είναι του 73-74 >>συνεπικουρούμενο από αυτό << και όπου υπάρχει ξυλινο πάτωμα οι πρίζες δεν έχουν γείωση >> το δίκτυο γείωσης του διαμερίσματος και εν γένει της πολυκατοικίας είναι με το παλιό καθεστώς (*) δηλ. γειωνόταν κάθε διαμέρισμα και κατά συνέπια όλη η πολυκατοικία στις σωλήνες νερού και αυτές μέσω γεφυρώσεων των υδρομετρητών – και αν αυτές υπήρχαν– είχαν μια ικανοποιητική γείωση δεδομένου ότι οι σωλήνες ήταν τότε μεταλλικές (**).
Μην επαναπαύεσαι στα << _Τώρα οι συσκευές του σπιτιού είναι σχετικά καινούργιες χωρίς να έχουν δημιουργήσει ποτέ πρόβλημα.>>__ και._
_<<_ Επίσης θυμάμαι ένα άλλο περιστατικό στο οποίο ο ρελες έπεσε >>.
_Λάβε υπό όψη σου__ - εκτός των άλλων που σου έχω μέχρι τώρα επισημάνει και σε προγενέστερα_ _post__ -_ ότι από δυσλειτουργία των συσκευών ή της εγκατάστασης, κάποιου διαμερίσματος της πολυκατοικίας –για να μην ειπώ ακόμη και των διπλανών πολυκατοικιών με το παλιό καθεστώς γείωσης - ενδεχομένως να σου έρθει η τάση <<πεσκέση>> στα μεταλλικά περιβλήματα των ηλ, συσκευών σου και το αντίστροφο.
Κατόπιν των παραπάνω -*ίσως και άλλα θα μπορούσα να γράψω* - σου συνιστώ να βρεις ένα αξιόπιστο ηλεκτρολόγο –όχι της κονόμας και μόνο – να σε συμβουλεύσει για τα περαιτέρω.
(*) εκτός και έγινε παρέμβαση.
(**)σήμερα αντικατέστησαν - εν μέρει ή εν όλο – με πλαστικές 
Ευχαριστώ που είχες την υπομονή να διαβάζεις τα γραφόμενα μου .
*Και κάτι ακόμη από τη θέση αυτή –μιας και το θέμα είναι επίκαιρο - παρακαλώ το γιατρό** Γαληνίτη**να μας διαφωτίσει με τις γνώσεις του σχετικά με την επίδραση έντασης* *&sup1;** 38**ma** A/Cστον ανθρώπινο οργανισμό για διαφόρους χρόνους και διάφορες κατηγορίες ατόμων.*
*&sup1;**που κάτω από αυτή το ρελέ διαφυγής δεν έχει ευαισθησία ι**.*

----------


## FILMAN

Ηλία, υπάρχουν και ρ/δ με ευαισθησία κάτω από 30mA.

----------

